# Post Timestamps?



## Leatherhead (Apr 22, 2017)

They appear to be not displaying while you are looking in a thread.


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 22, 2017)

Yeah, that appears to have happened this week, probably during the "back-end" work that was undertaken mid-week. 

The time-stamps were there Monday. . . .


----------



## pukunui (Apr 22, 2017)

I just noticed this myself. Weird.


----------



## darjr (Apr 22, 2017)

Where were they?


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 23, 2017)

The time-stamps had been _on the left-hand side_ of the blue bar that also includes the # number of the post in the thread _on the right-hand side_.


----------



## Blue (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm glad I'm not the only one noticing.  Yeah, they disappeared this week.


----------



## darjr (Apr 23, 2017)

OK

It looks like they are there but are not showing in the "Reborn" forum theme. [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] 

For the time being if you switch to either the vb default or the legacy forum theme (or style?) they show up.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 24, 2017)

I had no idea how much I valued those little stamps till they were gone.

I switched over to Eric's Theme, where they show up, for the time being.


----------



## Rya.Reisender (Apr 26, 2017)

Really hope this will be fixed because I really like the Reborn design. =(


----------



## alienux (Apr 27, 2017)

I just came here to post about this. I noticed a couple of days ago that they were missing and thought I was having a display issue in my browsers. Glad to know its not anything I have to fix in my settings, but it would be nice to see the timestamps showing up correctly again.


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 28, 2017)

Bumping for attention.  Timestamps still missing in the "forum default" and "Reborn" skin options.  Present on others (including mobile).  I'm in Firefox, if it matters.  Getting timestamps back in default/white would be very useful.


----------

